# C. cyaneopubescens display tank ideas



## zimbu (Aug 22, 2007)

I recently got a juvenile GBB and have decided that I'd like to make a really nice looking display tank for it.  Currently I'm thinking of basing it around the 18x18x18 Exo Terra terrarium.  Obviously that's quite large even for an adult T, but since I want to put more then just a hide and water dish in, a lot of the space may end up being used up for fake plants and such.

Now obviously, I have a buncha questions I was hoping you wiser and more experienced types could help me with .

1)  I know the general rule of thumb is the enclosure shouldn't be more then 1.5x the legspan of the spider, but I've also read that GBBs are semi-arboreal.  So do I still need to follow that rule?

2)  I've also read that the more cover you give a GBB, the less it tends to web, and currently she's in a kritter keeper with lots of cover and barely webbing at all.  If I wanted a really web heavy enclosure should I just put a fake plant in as a hide, some bamboo at angles for it to anchor a web to, and leave the rest bare?  And in that case would a 12x12x12 be much more suitable then the size I want now?

3)  If she does web a lot, could the front opening doors be a huge problem?  or would she just stop webbing those after i open the doors a few times and have to rip any webs attached to them?  If so, I have a fish aquarium I can do it in instead.

4)  Does anyone have any pictures of their natural habitat perchance?

5)  Any other advice for me?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Fingolfin (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful, isn't it? 

They aren't arboreal, but they do create a lot of webbing up in whatever you'll make. So the more stuff you have, assume it''l get webbed eventually...

Their natural habitat is more along the line of burrows, in a super arid environment.

I'll look for some natural habitat pics. I just saw some of Rick West's pics of them in Venezuela, beautiful pics, but I don't know if they are online anywhere...


----------



## jen650s (Aug 23, 2007)

I have my sub-adult female in a 12X12X12 exo terra type enclosure.  

She has a hide she uses occasionally with a funnel web built out of it and up into the corner, a water dish, and a pothos in a 4" pot with some 8" runners.  
She has webbed one entire corner of the enclosure and onto the top screen so that I can no longer open the screen without disturbing her web, but since the front door makes that unnecessary I just leave the top closed.  The substrate is deepest around the plant to help hide the pot at about 4" and tapering down to about 2" which I wouldn't consider to be even half deep enough for any of my burrowers, but she has never burrowed even when she had almost 8" of substrate.  She usually stays out on display, and is the worst hair thrower I've got (none of my other GBBs ever flick).  But, damn is she beautiful!  I don't have much in the way of good pictures, so you'll just have to use your imagination;P


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 23, 2007)

From what I've heard, GBB's are arid scrubland T's. I decided to make an enclosure close to it's natural habitat.  


I Offered lots of anchor spots for webbing. This was taken a week after I  put my GBB is. Now the tank is a tunnel of weebing : VERY COOL 




View attachment 64544


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 23, 2007)

I too want to make a very elaborate "Anchor" for its webbing. Mine is 3/4" right now so I'm basically just planning the setup. So far I went to the mountain areas and collected various "Flat" rocks and various small dead trees to make my setup.  I want to make a rock cave type hide with tree branches coming from in front of the hide. The branches will go up (My branches has curves and twists, not the normal trees)and semi over the hide.I will probably make a small hill somewhere and maybe use some fake plants to add detail. 
This thread will make for good ideas. Hopefully there will be some cool ideas. My main interest in this particular species setup is to encourage some nice webs. I plan to use a Round KK instead of the normal rectangle. I plan to remake the top in Lexan so I can have a clear view from the top as well as the sides.

Heres the only link I found on its natural habitat.... http://www.minaxtarantulas.net/artiklar/cyaneo/cyaneo_e.html

This is still work in progress but heres the start of my idea. Its not yet setup for the enclosure but I'm just playing with ideas. With each new piece I find (wood and rocks) I will probably modify with the final being dependant on my chosen enclosure dimensions. After its placed in the enclosure I will think about fake plants if necessary.







ANGLE SHOWING HIDE


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow thats gonna look good once its all setup, I think you just need to add some sort of dry shrub or something and it'll be good to go! Oh and of course the T!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 23, 2007)

Novak said:


> Wow thats gonna look good once its all setup, I think you just need to add some sort of dry shrub or something and it'll be good to go! Oh and of course the T!


Hmmmmm. dry shrub. Thats an idea. I'll try to look for those "Tumble weed" type of shrubs I rarely see when its windy. Maybe If I find one I can take a part of it. Maybe it can use it to make a tunnel inside if I make a hole. Than it can have two hides (If they do this ) Thanks for the idea.


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 23, 2007)

TalonAWD said:


> Hmmmmm. dry shrub. Thats an idea. I'll try to look for those "Tumble weed" type of shrubs I rarely see when its windy. Maybe If I find one I can take a part of it. Maybe it can use it to make a tunnel inside if I make a hole. Than it can have two hides (If they do this ) Thanks for the idea.


Wow you read my mind exactly I just frogot what they were called, a "tumble weed". I think you could get it to work and it would look great! That GBB will have the most awesome time webbing its new home up!


----------



## zimbu (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies everybody!  Nitibus, you wouldn't happen to have any picture of your tunnel of web would you? .

Also, I just measured out 18"x18", and it seems huge... but at the same time, I've heard that adult females can reach up to a 6 inch legspan, so at that point 12x12 seems a little small. jens650, your'e using a 12x12 right now, what's your experience with it?  What size enclosures are you guys planning for your Ts when theyre adult?  Nitibus, if yours already is, what size aquarium is that?

oh and Talon, I'm so jealous of your driftwood .  I live in the middle of a big city and work in an office for the summer, so I don't get many opportunities to find stuff like that...

Thanks again guys, I'm constantly amazed at how friendly and helpful people are on this forum!

edit:  does anyone know of a good substrate that would look like the sand/light coloured earth in the pictures in talonAWD's link?


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 23, 2007)

I have my male(Romeo) in a 1 gallon tall acrylic jar with about 2" of eco-earth for substrate, with sphagnum moss overlaid and some liana and silk pothos anchored up the jar.  He has webbed profusely through-out the entire jar and spends most of his time in the top 1/3 of the jar.  My female  (CiCi) is in a medium KK, with the same set-up as per above, except her liana is lying along the ground, on top of the moss.  She, too, has used the moss to web around the liana and has crafted many web-tunnels through-out the KK, but stays near the top of the container rather than in the lower areas.  I have found that most of my T's use only very small amounts of their habitats and I plan to keep T's that average 6" or under in containers this size.  I have a 6" A. semanni female in a 5 gallon tank and it's a waste.  I think she'd be just as happy in a habitat 1/3 this size (and then I could keep more T's on the desk in my office).  Just my take on things!  BTW, that driftwood looks amazing.  I'm going to the beach in 3 weeks and I'm going to collect all I can for some of my T's as they grow.  I hope I can find some pieces nicely shaped like yours.    Di


----------



## Brian S (Aug 23, 2007)

zimbu said:


> 2)  I've also read that the more cover you give a GBB, the less it tends to web, and currently she's in a kritter keeper with lots of cover and barely webbing at all.  If I wanted a really web heavy enclosure should I just put a fake plant in as a hide, some bamboo at angles for it to anchor a web to, and leave the rest bare?  And in that case would a 12x12x12 be much more suitable then the size I want now?


It will web up everything eventually, believe me. You cant make them not web. Then again that is just their nature so I wouldnt try to change that.


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 23, 2007)

My GBB is in a 5 gal tank ( 20 litre ) Her legs span is almost 5 inches.


Here is an up to date pic

View attachment 64547






The flash glare hides much of the webbing, which is a shame. The tank is FULL !


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 24, 2007)

Nitibus:

that is a very nice set-up.  From pictures I've seen of their natural environment, you have done a nice job of recreating it. Di


----------



## GrofKjans (Aug 24, 2007)

@Nitibus
beautiful setup:clap: 
What do you use as a substrate? It looks like cocofiber whit something too me...


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 24, 2007)

GrofKjans said:


> @Nitibus
> beautiful setup:clap:
> What do you use as a substrate? It looks like cocofiber whit something too me...



I used " invert mix " from Next Years Reptiles " as they say its " A self-cleaning, bioactive substrate that simulates a natural environment " It may be a little more expensive than a big bag of peat, but I've NEVER had a problem with it. In addition Isopods : pill-bugs ( rollie pollies ) seem to thrive in it.

Check it out : http://www.nextyearreptiles.com/access_food.htm

I should get a freebie for the plug


----------



## zimbu (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Nitibus!  Great pics, I know what you mean about the flash making the webbing almost invisible in pictures, so that must look stunning in person .

Also, I gotta say that while searching for info on GBBs before buying one, at least 1/4 of the posts I found about how awesome they are were by you .  So glad I bought one of these, they're such amazing little animals.


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 24, 2007)

zimbu said:


> .
> Also, I gotta say that while searching for info on GBBs before buying one, at least 1/4 of the posts I found about how awesome they are were by you .  .


The only time I'd wouldn't recomend a GBB is if somone is looking for a hand pet. They can be skittish and kickers, though mine isn't at all. The GBB is stunning, VERY hardy, good eater, fair size. What more could anyone want in a T ? 

I'm surprised I only have one of these beauties !


----------



## zimbu (Aug 24, 2007)

Mine hasn't kicked hairs either in the time I've had her, it suprised me.  I definately wouldn't handle her aside from cage transfers though, she's so quick that if she got startled I'm afriad she might fall and hurt herself before I even knew what was happening.

edit: Meant to ask this before, dianedfisher's post reminded me: isn't it a bit dry for isopods in with a GBB?  Either way, at the size she's at right now she'd massacre the little guys if i put them in with her...


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 24, 2007)

Nitibus:  Thanks for putting in the bit about isopods.  I forgot all about trying to use them in the more natural habitats and I can collect a bunch of them now while the weather is warm.  I've always used them in my pygmy chameleon tank but never thought about them in an invert set-uo.  
Di


----------



## Nitibus (Aug 24, 2007)

zimbu said:


> edit: Meant to ask this before, dianedfisher's post reminded me: isn't it a bit dry for isopods in with a GBB?  Either way, at the size she's at right now she'd massacre the little guys if i put them in with her...


The GBB tank is one of the few that the isopods aren't in. It's too dry for the little guys, plus I don't really need them in that tank.
Now my A. versicolour is another story...


----------



## C_Strike (Aug 24, 2007)

The pc doesnt give too much away on the basic structure design.. This weas 6months or so ago..2weeeks after puttin the gbb in







Heres the tank now
















I chose thin structures for it to web around..Its very intricate web design..
She can access everywhere.
I had designed the tank to hold a scolopendra pede, but with the fake mini-tree in there it looks good


----------



## zimbu (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh my... That tank looks amazing!!

That's the 12x12x12 right?  I'm soooo getting that for her and making sure she can access everything to build webs like that, that's so cool.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm considering the 12 x 12 x 12 Exoterra tank as well. That seems more appropiate.


----------



## zimbu (Aug 27, 2007)

Is there anything that can be done to minimize the risk of a T getting it's claws caught in the screen?  I'm worried about that and I've never seen a  non custom built tank that doesn't ahve a screen lid.


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 27, 2007)

zimbu said:


> Is there anything that can be done to minimize the risk of a T getting it's claws caught in the screen?  I'm worried about that and I've never seen a  non custom built tank that doesn't ahve a screen lid.


Remake the top in 1/8" Lexan (Acrylic sheet) and make a lot of small holes. Thats What I do. I even do this for my KK. I plan to do this when I get the Exoterra.


----------



## zimbu (Aug 27, 2007)

TalonAWD said:


> Remake the top in 1/8" Lexan (Acrylic sheet) and make a lot of small holes. Thats What I do. I even do this for my KK. I plan to do this when I get the Exoterra.


Do you use the existing frame that the screen is attached to or do you just cut a peice of acrylic to the same size as the entire top?


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 27, 2007)

zimbu said:


> Do you use the existing frame that the screen is attached to or do you just cut a peice of acrylic to the same size as the entire top?


Cut to fit.


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 27, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> The only time I'd wouldn't recomend a GBB is if somone is looking for a hand pet. They can be skittish and kickers, though mine isn't at all. The GBB is stunning, VERY hardy, good eater, fair size. What more could anyone want in a T ?
> 
> I'm surprised I only have one of these beauties !


you mean like this?


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 27, 2007)

Really cute!! How old is she and is she your daughter.
 I have two daughters and the oldest (2 yrs old) always want to see my beauties....  she says they are ugly  but yet she always want to see them!!!


----------



## Drachenjager (Aug 28, 2007)

TalonAWD said:


> Really cute!! How old is she and is she your daughter.
> I have two daughters and the oldest (2 yrs old) always want to see my beauties....  she says they are ugly  but yet she always want to see them!!!


shes 6 and my granddaughter. all my grandkids like them and always want to hold them lol my neice likes to see them but id i even act like i am gonna open a cage she runs lol


----------



## zimbu (Aug 28, 2007)

Aww, your granddaughter is a cutie, congrats!

...Nice spider too!


----------



## TalonAWD (Aug 31, 2007)

*Excellent Tank.*

Well I got the Exo Terra Small (12x12x12) tank (Ebay) and I can see this would do just fine. With the top I'm going to cut a 1/8" sheet of acrylic to conform to where the screen top goes. I'm going to modify the sheet so that I can save the original screen top for future use so that I don't mess with the original top design. (Since it locks in place) Pretty easy. The size is larger than my original enclosure idea so I can put even more thought into the interior design.:clap:


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 1, 2007)

TalonAWD said:


> Well I got the Exo Terra Small (12x12x12) tank (Ebay) and I can see this would do just fine. With the top I'm going to cut a 1/8" sheet of acrylic to conform to where the screen top goes. I'm going to modify the sheet so that I can save the original screen top for future use so that I don't mess with the original top design. (Since it locks in place) Pretty easy. The size is larger than my original enclosure idea so I can put even more thought into the interior design.:clap:



Drill LOTS of holes in the acrylic lid. Don't forget GBB's like it bone dry. The better the ventilation, the better it is for the GBB.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 1, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> Drill LOTS of holes in the acrylic lid. Don't forget GBB's like it bone dry. The better the ventilation, the better it is for the GBB.


Yeah so I have read, I don't even have to worry about humidity and thats great. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

mine is in a 12X12X12" exoterra wiht jsut the background and a clay pot right now . she has been webbing it up a bit . took this pic today after she dove off the pot for a cricket lol


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok well I have been working on the setup and wanted to share since thats what this thread is about. 
Description: Basically it is said that the GBB is a mixed land/air type of tarrantula. So I made the setup to have branches for its webs and for its land I have a cave and a small bridge midway above cave so up in the air there is land as well. The walkway goes behind the "Y" branch so that area behind the "Y" can be like a retreat. The Left side branch has a retreat under it on the wall.  The cave has a window for me to look through in case it decides to hide out there or molt. When I made everything, I made sure there were no small crevices for crickets to hide in. I left the rock background to give it a "Look" and to compliment my dirt walls. I still need to add Peat and maybe some decor. The large branch that runs in front of the cave is going to serve as a step up into cave. This branch will be partially covered with dirt to appear as a Root. The original dead tree was in the ground this way when I found it.
Setup view:






Left side retreat under branch on wall






Cave view under bridge towards the back






Outside view of cave...My window. You can also see the area behind the "Y" branch.


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 8, 2007)

Talon

That tank looks great ! Good work 

I'd only make 2 sugestions : 

Put a liitle substrate on the floor of the hide you built. It will make it more likely your T will use it. Let it dig to the glass if it wants. 

Add a water dish. My GBB uses her's after every moult, and probably at other times when I don't see her. Many will say they don't need water dish for GBBs, but I'd much rather it have water, than a dead T.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 8, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> Talon
> 
> That tank looks great ! Good work
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! The pictures are of the portion of the setup that I created. I still have to add Peat. I do plan to add peat all over. Like I stated I want to make a step into the cave but will use peat (Spaghum peat moss)I did think it might dig so the lil window will help me know this. As for a water dish. I totally agree with you!! The plan for a water dish was in the design. My water dish will go in the front of the tank on the left side (under the retreat on the wall) This is so that I can change the water if needed without disturbing much of the future webbing. I'm thinking of getting Dry Moss (Maybe Spanish moss) to add details. I will take pics of the final finished product when its done. (I could not wait to show my progress  ) I also have to create the Acrylic top.
I collected lots and lots of different tree branches and parts to create maybe 2 more tanks. I want to make Tropical one next. Its a lot of work but very entertaining. So far it took 4 days. About 5 hours each day. Most of the work was just sitting there thinking how to make it and what will the GBB and crickets do with the design.


----------



## zimbu (Sep 8, 2007)

oh man, that looks bloody brilliant Talon!  I'm actually working on mine as we speak (moss is in the oven) and I should be able to get pictures up on Monday when I'm back at home.

I took a totally different approach to mine and tried to get some fake plants that look like grasses and succulents that might grow in an arid region, I'm hoping she'll climb some of them and web fairly heavily.  Also, The tank I got was a birthday present, so my grandparents got the 18 inch tall one by mistake, so I decided to take advantage of the extra height by mounding the substrate up quite a bit at the back to make it look like it's on a hillside.

You HAVE to post pictures of yours once it's all set up and you have the spider in it!!

Edit:  are you using black styrofoam to make the solid walls/cave?


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 8, 2007)

zimbu said:


> oh man, that looks bloody brilliant Talon!  I'm actually working on mine as we speak (moss is in the oven) and I should be able to get pictures up on Monday when I'm back at home.
> 
> I took a totally different approach to mine and tried to get some fake plants that look like grasses and succulents that might grow in an arid region, I'm hoping she'll climb some of them and web fairly heavily.  Also, The tank I got was a birthday present, so my grandparents got the 18 inch tall one by mistake, so I decided to take advantage of the extra height by mounding the substrate up quite a bit at the back to make it look like it's on a hillside.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome! I look foward to your pics! I'm going to see what fake plants to add. Maybe I'll head over to a crafts store and take a look at the plants, maybe the ol' lightbulb over my head will light up  
The way I made the tank walls, bridge and cave..... Well I took the ideas from ---> http://www.blackjungle.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=2108 

I used the black Silicone to coat the walls of the tank. I left the rock styrofoam background that came with the Exo Terra tank. The Black silicone I used was Black Silicone II (for windows and doors found at the hardware store)and with a plastic spatula spread it over the glass walls. Only had to worry about the left and right walls for my particular Idea since I left the background. You will have to wait for it to dry a bit than spread another coat of silicone over the first coat. (an hour) The silicone does not appear black enough with one coat and you will be able to see a bit through it. The second coat makes it darker. For walls and cave I used one can of Great stuff insulating foam sealant. Mock up the setup with props if you want the foam to hold them in place. This is the harder part. You have to have a good idea of how you want it to look. You spray the stuff in the ideas you have for your setup, and than it will expand. The thing that I learned is that even if you think you need more foam, you probably won't because this stuff keeps expanding for an hour!  I just went crazy with the stuff thinking it was not enough and after 2 hours the tank was covered with foam! To speed up the curing process you can mist the foam with water. This actually speeds up the curing process for the outer portion but the inner portion will take time to cure. I started to use a blade at first but it was just too much foam so I just used my hands, ripping in small chunks for fine tuning and large chunks for heavy modification (cause it just keeps getting biggger!) Than after you have it the way you like it, just use Black silicone to coat the foam. Than chase the coating with Peat moss of coco fiber. I just used my fingers. Work in small sections so that the silicone does not skin over. I would say you have 10 minutes to coat the silicone with peat before it loses it "Stickyness". Than after coating the section, shake the tank (I shook it onto a glass table) than vacuum excess. Repeat for the next section until its all covered. The silicone can fill in holes and cracks so I just use  more in those areas. (We don't want a cricket hiding out!)
Finally after its all dry (a day or 2) just remove the silicone that you did not cover with foam with a blade. I used 3 different style blades to get the desired effects (likes curves)
Use alot of light! It helped me for the detailing and covering the foam. I made sure every tiny bit of foam was covered. 
Sorry for the long post!


----------



## zimbu (Sep 8, 2007)

Cool, I may have to incorporate some of that into my design, thanks for the tutorial .  

...I found my brother's camera, so here's what it looks like so far:



























It needs a waterdish, gonna pick one up later.  What do you guys think?


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 8, 2007)

Really nice!! It looks lively!!!  Wow I really need to add life to my tank! I'll probably drill holes into the branches to add plant life, like if its growing. I really like your choices in plants!


----------



## zimbu (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks!  It still doesn't look deserty enough for me, but the grasses help. I found them all at a dollar store, by the way.

If you want your branches to look like roots, it might work really well if you had plants growing up in between them, as opposed to drilling holes in them and having the plants stick out from on top of them.

We should keep this thread alive after the tanks are done and spiders have been added and see how they look once they're all webbed up .  Personally I'm now looking for a large chunk of driftwood/rock so I can add a bridge similar to your tank.


----------



## exoslimjim (Sep 8, 2007)

how long will those plants live for? would I be better off with just moss if i can't keep changing them?

Man, Looks good enuf for me to liv in!


----------



## zimbu (Sep 8, 2007)

exoslimjim said:


> how long will those plants live for? would I be better off with just moss if i can't keep changing them?
> 
> Man, Looks good enuf for me to liv in!


They're plastic ^_^.


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 9, 2007)

exoslimjim said:


> how long will those plants live for? would I be better off with just moss if i can't keep changing them?


The GBB need a very dry environment. I don't think you can have any live plant in the tank long enough to survive. The GBB will end up webbing everything anyway so any plants will end up be covered completely. Plastic is the way to go for these setups.

*Finished!!!*

Well the moment has arrived!!! I finally am finished to my liking. I added more wood parts and Flat moss to add life to the enclosure. The Moss will be left to dry out again. I may lightly sprits it once in a while so that it can remain green. I added Peat and a dish as well. For the top, what I did was remove the screen and cut an acrylic sheet to fit. It was cut at 10 1/4" x 10 5/8 and siliconed to the bottom of the top. From the top it looks great. I drilled alot of holes for total ventillation. "Well here it is..

Close full View. Notice I added a small curved branch (Following the curves of my wall design) to make the wall higher to hide it more under other branch. (I'm referring to the hide I created on the left wall. This small curved brach goes all the way into the ground behind water dish to appear like it grew like that.






Top view. You can see how high the wall (with the curved branch) of the left side wall hide is.






Bridge view and hiding area behind Branch






And Finally the Cave view. I added steps with wood to make cave appear deep for the GBB. I also added moss inside the cave. Only one wall.






I know it will most likely web up everything. I am really happy how it came out. I'm sure it will make an interesting web design and it will surely be happy here for a long time.


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 13, 2007)

Great enclosures guys! I thought I'd add my GBBs setup. I rehoused her today, so hopefully it'll have alot of webbing in the morning  

















I like to keep things simple, yet natural.

and here's my beautiful girl..


----------



## C_Strike (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, both yours put mine to shame, hehe
tbh iv always thought people could do better than mine easily adn you have!
They do and will look stunning with the webbing added


----------



## Nitibus (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice looking tanks guys ! Please keep us posted on what the tanks look like in a week or two after your GBB's have had a chance to web tham up.


----------



## C_Strike (Sep 13, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> Nice looking tanks guys ! Please keep us posted on what the tanks look like in a week or two after your GBB's have had a chance to web tham up.


Give em a few months to get the best effect though


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 10, 2007)

Well My GBB molted to a decent size to put into the new tank setup. (Close to 2" mark) I put him in (I sexed it although not a great molt to sex, looked like a male) and right away he went exploring. Amazing how it just walked everywhere, upside down all around. Finally after 2 hours of exploring settled on the Moss wall on the left side of the setup. Next morning looked in the setup and damn, he didn't waste any time. Already started to web up.






Right now as I'm writing this its at it again. Started at 9pm. I guess he LOVES his new free home!!! :clap:  

(compared to its tupperware container it was in before)


----------



## dtknow (Nov 10, 2007)

I've noticed a photo of a GBB had a prickly pear cactus in it(but not one of the ones with spines). If you could find one of the spineless Opuntia perhaps a pad or two stuck in some sand would be a cool decoration.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 22, 2007)

Nitibus said:


> Nice looking tanks guys ! Please keep us posted on what the tanks look like in a week or two after your GBB's have had a chance to web tham up.


No updates?


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I just read all the posts and I've got to say, great enclosures guys.. Especially Talons. My GBB is still a sling, so I'll get started ASAP on one of these nice cage designs!

Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Lorgakor (Nov 22, 2007)

Here's my girls cage, not as nice as the others but she really likes it. It has alot of web in it now, this was the day I put her in.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 22, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> Well I just read all the posts and I've got to say, great enclosures guys.. Especially Talons. My GBB is still a sling, so I'll get started ASAP on one of these nice cage designs!
> 
> Thanks for the inspiration


Thanks for the compliment. Heres my newest update on the webs. He is working a little bit each day. It looks like hes making a tunnel. Its round on the inside. Its amazing how he does it. I'm so happy I bought this one. He's the main attraction compared to my other almost pet rocks.
You could really see the difference comparing the two pics of the webs. Hes really working that butt...Literally!







Turned out to be a Female. I tore down her thick web tunnel to get to the Molt. She did not web up the entire tank as I thought she would. Just the area in the above photo. It was really thick though. I had to clear up the dead crickets she collected in the web. She would just put another layer of webs to cover the remains.
The very next day she went to the same spot and webbed it again. 
This is her right now at 3"






Her Tunnel that she is construction. She is eating in the background.


----------



## Fingolfin (May 22, 2008)

Thats interesting! I had moved mine into a much bigger enclosure and found that it took months for it to do any real webbing. It just seemed content to wander around and only webbed in a small area. Kind of like yours.


----------



## jukahman (May 22, 2008)

Seeing your sset ups make me want a GBB so bad...hope i can find one here...


----------



## TalonAWD (May 22, 2008)

*I'm in love!*

Yeah Mine just wanders around every once in a while. She walks really slow and calm. Graceful! She sometimes goes into the cave and hangs out, like my previous picture. I have caught her drinking water as well. During the day she encloses herself, making kind of a door. Than sometime at night she rips the door open and stays at the entrance.  She definately takes advantage of the entire enclosure. But she won't web any other part but there. I have ripped down her webs tunnel and the next day it was back up. the only difference is that its now a larger diameter tunnel and she is no longer claustiphobic.  Truly a display tarantula! I can't help but take pictures every once in a while. 
This was this morning


----------



## bareass (Oct 12, 2008)

any pictures of the natural habitat? i've read in a lot of care sheets shrublands and sand dunes of northern venezuela. i would love to see some pictures of them in the wild


----------



## TalonAWD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well now she has gone crazy webbing everything, even inside the cave. Ever since she molted again and now is about 5".  She is also out alot more than before since she has grown. Her webs are so strong that she could actually stand on top of them. She makes bridges and can lay on them.
Heres her work so far.







Heres a close up of my girl









As far as their natural habitat, these are from my research when I first started looking for this species. These pics are no longer online but they are taken from Rick C. West. I had the link saved to my hard drive therefore I was able to save them. These are pics from their natural habitat.

<Edit... copyright violation>


----------



## betuana (Oct 12, 2008)

Great pictures of their habitat, and the progress your girl has made on her cave in her cage!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 12, 2008)

I may be wrong, but I don't think you can post those pictures with out permission from Rick. 

Nice setup though.


----------



## bareass (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks for the pics.  i think my planned setup will do fine for my T.
anyone know the species to shrubs those are?


----------



## Loudog760 (Feb 20, 2009)

Great setups everyone!


----------



## Sathane (Feb 20, 2009)

@Nitibus:

I bet that is one happy GBB.


----------



## billy28 (Feb 20, 2009)

This thread is from 07 :? :wall: :clap:


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 20, 2009)

billy28 said:


> This thread is from 07 :? :wall: :clap:


I think its time for an update. My GBB has gone crazy with the webbing. Heres the most recent.
She Molted today (Which was a big surprise!!) She made a tunnel and another tunnel ontop (where she is right now) Its amazing how strong their webs are because they are able to build floors.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Feb 20, 2009)

*Very* cool to see the progress pics on this. 

Is that her in the webs in the upper right? 

My 2 incher has done the same thing but I thought that was just wacky paranoid s'ling behavior and eventually it would come down and be terrestrial. 

I'm still just floored when I see adults of this sp. The colouration is just unreal and even as bright as mine is now it's hard to believe it's only going to get more vibrant.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 20, 2009)

Yep thats her!!! She's right next to her molt in that web enclosure she built.

She has made webs everywhere. Even inside the lower cave. They always modify their creations. She has even decorated with moss pieces stuck to the web.


----------



## kalvaer (Mar 9, 2009)

Talon all I can say is WOW. I've been thinking of ideas for my T's when they get older and not sure where to start now. 
At least I have a long time to try. I will have to get the wife to help me though, as my creative ability is pretty much non existant.


----------



## Sathane (Mar 9, 2009)

billy28 said:


> This thread is from 07 :? :wall: :clap:


Yet it's still relevant and cool as hell.  This means someone actually did a search instead of posting a topic that's been covered 1500 times before.


----------



## kristen.a.grady (May 29, 2009)

more pics! more pics! this thread is fascinating to me, especially because I'm about to get a GBB. great ideas!


----------



## BCscorp (May 29, 2009)

heres my MF GBB in a 10 gal.






In the front where she is sitting is the front porch...a tube then runs down the middle to the back, to the left...her "bedroom" and to the right is where she eats. She also laid the racetrack around the top to finish it off.


----------



## kristen.a.grady (May 30, 2009)

Awesome! They make the coolest webs ever! How long does it usually take them to web up that much of their tank?


----------



## lithiumflower9 (May 30, 2009)

Your spider did a sexy job decorating that tank BC


----------



## TalonAWD (May 30, 2009)

kristen.a.grady said:


> Awesome! They make the coolest webs ever! How long does it usually take them to web up that much of their tank?


They do it in phases. Laying down a layer at a time. With every layer it gets whiter. It becomes really strong that they can make floors. I have had to remove every web three times to clean it out from leftover prey blood stains and prey remains and every time, the next day she (Desire) has started to redo the webbing. With every walk, movement she lays down silk. I'll get an updated pic later today.


----------



## jrmrbcax (May 30, 2009)

quick phone pic


----------



## cityzooguy (May 31, 2009)

I always thought that it would be cool to use an antler from a deer, or a ribcage from a smallish animal, for a GGB to web upon. I think it would look pretty sick. maybe throw a pile of small animal skulls in there, just so it looks like the spider has been feeding on small mamals.

still working on finding the ribcage though... not to mention the GGB :wall:


----------



## TalonAWD (Sep 14, 2009)

Another update.

I had to clean out the enclosure and that means taking all the webs out. She stored all her prey boluses in the web tunnel so I had no choice.

She started right up again. Its always somewhat similar in how she decorates. This time she worked on a hammack type of web. She spend most of the time now near the entrance of the cave. Theres also webbing on the ceiling (does not show in this pic.)






*Another good update.*

Figured I post this. I decided to breed her and male was successful.... In her enclosure. :clap: 






Male saying hello!






*One month after....*

She getting bigger....Pregnant!


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice job Talon!

Reactions: Popcorn 1


----------

